# Skype in background = battery drain?



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

I have basic Skype on my iP4 so it has to be running for me to get a call etc... Is it just my imagination or does it use a lot of battery power just being logged in?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Skype running the background is a huge battery drain. I always make sure to exit it unless I am specifically making or expecting a call through it

skype iphone battery drain - Google Search


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yep.

One of the things I hate about the way iOS does multitasking. Having to double click the home button, hold down to get them jiggling, then shut it off.

bleh. C'mon apple...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

groovetube said:


> yep.
> 
> One of the things I hate about the way iOS does multitasking. Having to double click the home button, hold down to get them jiggling, then shut it off.


The mere presence of icons there do not mean the app is running in the background. It may be, but not necessarily. Any recently used app will appear there, but they aren't all running.

To stop Skype from draining the background, just log out before leaving the app. That's it. Yes, it will appear in the recently used apps dock (when you double-click home) but it won't be running in the background.

This is why Apple is restrictive about what can multitask. Apps can easily drain the battery while multitasking. For Skype, the reason is that it's maintaining an open connection to their servers, and that uses power - especially while you're on WiFi.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

thx, I understand that. but really when you quit an app, it should quit log out like a desktop.

But logging out is a good way too.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

groovetube said:


> yep.
> 
> One of the things I hate about the way iOS does multitasking. Having to double click the home button, hold down to get them jiggling, then shut it off.
> 
> bleh. C'mon apple...


I know, this is totally annoying. Not sure why they couldn't implement two ways of closing an app. Maybe: Reserve single click home button for multitask, double click and hold for app kill.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to disagree that an app should log you out when quitting, I like the fact that the state of an app is saved and I can generally go back to where I was quickly and easily. This is doubly true for skype and any other messaging which you want to be able to leave the app and still receive messages.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

hayesk said:


> The mere presence of icons there do not mean the app is running in the background. It may be, but not necessarily. Any recently used app will appear there, but they aren't all running.
> 
> To stop Skype from draining the background, just log out before leaving the app. That's it. Yes, it will appear in the recently used apps dock (when you double-click home) but it won't be running in the background.
> 
> This is why Apple is restrictive about what can multitask. Apps can easily drain the battery while multitasking. For Skype, the reason is that it's maintaining an open connection to their servers, and that uses power - especially while you're on WiFi.


I changed the setting for Skype to log out when I closed the app and it didn't do a thing to improve battery life. No matter what, if I don't manually quit the app from the multitask bar, it drains my battery.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

groovetube said:


> yep.
> 
> One of the things I hate about the way iOS does multitasking. Having to double click the home button, hold down to get them jiggling, then shut it off.
> 
> bleh. C'mon apple...


It is not "true" multitasking at all that iOS does.

However I agree with you.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

hayesk said:


> To stop Skype from draining the background, just log out before leaving the app. That's it. Yes, it will appear in the recently used apps dock (when you double-click home) but it won't be running in the background.


If I logout but leave Skype in multitask, then I can't receive calls. Completely defeats the purpose of letting it be down there, no? What functionality is there to have Skype running but logged out? Am I not understanding something?


----------

